# UFC Comics Present: Wanderlei Silva vs. Keith Jardine (Now in Color)



## Blexxemen

As UFC 84: Ill Will coming near, I would like to present you Wanderlei Silva vs. Keith Jardine comics. Now in full color.



























This comics is created by the great *Nickman 9000*
& digitally colored by yours truly.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tripod87

Lol that's awesome. One of your best yet I would say! And I love how chuck looks haha


----------



## NikosCC

WOW!! Really Well done work Blexx..


----------



## mikehmike

LOL awesome comic man

that was hilarious


----------



## mickkelly12

'oh snap' LOL


----------



## Jewbacca

Nice comic

That is not something I would do in my free time though lol that looks like it took a long time to make


----------



## nickman9000

Nicely done sir.:thumb02:


----------



## Suizida

The fuckn chuck part is the funniest.
Repped


----------



## Pyros

Suizida said:


> The fuckn chuck part is the funniest.
> Repped


No, the funniest part is that the real fight more or less looked like this lol. Can the TS see into the future?


----------



## pei-kickboxer

funny shit man. repp4u


----------



## mma17

My favorite parts were subtle. Like when goldi and joe were talking about how a lot of pride guys are small for their weight in the ufc. And joe going crazy about the leg kicks. He always mentions those two things. lol


----------



## GKY

HAHAHA why are you looking at me like that


----------



## K Powers

That was hilarious!! Good job y'all.

"I WANT TO **** CHUCK!" <-- that's golden and [email protected]' funny.


----------



## Future_Fighter

AWESOME :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:!


----------



## name goes here

'must have slipped on a banana peel' hehehe


----------



## mmahead

*MMA Comic Strip Writer needed*

Hi.

First of all I would like to say AWESOME Wandy VS Jardine comic!

Do you have any other work?

- Brian


----------



## Negative1

Wow.

That was fucken awesome.

PS is this nickmann9000 with a different name???


----------

